# Please delete



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 1, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## AllAces (Feb 1, 2018)

Just an ol' country boy ................ with a welder. How about some rebar handles.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 1, 2018)

That is a great idea... I am watching this one


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 1, 2018)

Neat-O 
That is something I never would use myself.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 1, 2018)

Assuming it's chinese made (It more than likely is) I personally would not cook on chinese metals from virtually untraceable sources.Same goes for all the Chinese CI out there that only god knows what is in it.
Just sayin'


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 1, 2018)

I passed on a good deal once on CI  from Emeril because it was made in China.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm thinking horseshoe handles would be cool!
Al


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 1, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 1, 2018)

Those stay cool smoker handles with the coils :)


----------



## SLW210 (Feb 1, 2018)

What's the main purpose for making it out of a disc blade?


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 1, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## motocrash (Feb 1, 2018)

The same stuff that is in the Chinese/Indian made fork you put in your mouth ever night at dinner. The same stuff that is in the Chinese/Indian made ladle, spatula, pot, pan and 1,000's of other things you use every day.
Nope,use none of the above.

The interesting thing is a lot of the steel/iron coming from China/India is most likely recycled scrap steel from developed countries like the USA, Canada, England...
Yes,then what do they add to it?

In any event here's a pic of the back of my Harrow wok. All you Chinaphobes can stand down.
Assuming....I personally...Just sayin' -Plain english to me.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 1, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 1, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...-creamy-blue-cheese-horseradish-sauce.272345/

Sorry, I wasn't trying to sound or be rude like someone in this thread was , after the guy cooked a seemingly wonderful steak.. 
My bad if I came off rude.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 1, 2018)

Rings Я Us said:


> https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...-creamy-blue-cheese-horseradish-sauce.272345/
> 
> Sorry, I wasn't trying to sound or be rude like someone in this thread was , after the guy cooked a seemingly wonderful steak..
> My bad if I came off rude.


Yeah,I used to shoot skeet and clays with people like that.Used to...


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 1, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 1, 2018)

:D


----------



## weev (Feb 1, 2018)

cool!   how deep is it ? the one in the video looks like they welded a good size lip on it


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 1, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## AllAces (Feb 1, 2018)

The steel probably came from your dad's F150.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 1, 2018)

Looks pretty good.  Does it get any kind of grill flavor from the grill? Doesn't seem like you would get the benefit from wood or charcoal since it covers 90% of the grate.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 1, 2018)

Just did a pile of stir fry the other night. 

Going to pick up another disc soon, smaller for smaller cooks.


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 1, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## motocrash (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 2, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## Rings Я Us (Feb 2, 2018)

So the cooking outdoors is the point or effect you look for when using the disc.  I see..


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 2, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## AllAces (Feb 2, 2018)

I have cooked high heat in a wok in a professional kitchen with a Chinese chef at my elbow yelling more GGS, MORE GGS! WORK FASTER, WORK FASTER. The burner looked and roared like the exhaust end of an F-16. The heat in the small kitchen was oppressive even with the AC and exhaust on full blast. I'd given a day's pay to have worked outdoors over a charcoal grill. Wok cooking is about cooking good food fast. It's not about smoke or the flavor of food cooked directly over charcoal. 
*GGS is garlic,  ginger & scallions.


----------

